# acento grave e crase



## Ricardo Tavares

gvergara said:


> Gracias. Essa elipsis de é também aplicável a as(me desculpem, nao tenho acento grave) outras palavras interrogativas? (_Onde que nasciste? // Quando que viras?)_
> 
> Gonzalo


Acento grave é o mesmo que crase ?


----------



## Outsider

É este: _à_.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal não.


Mas, o Out também é de Portugal....   Imagino que você esteja se refindo à minha pergunta se acento grave é o mesmo que crase (Exemplo: à)...


----------



## thiagolb

*Crase* é a junção de duas letras em uma só. O *acento grave* serve para indicar uma crase de dois "a". Portanto, *acento grave* não é o mesmo que *crase.*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

thiagolb said:


> *Crase* é a junção de duas letras em uma só. O *acento grave* serve para indicar uma crase de dois "a". Portanto, *acento grave* não é o mesmo que *crase.*



Vejam o que encontrei:
Crase é a fusão de duas vogais idênticas. Representa-se graficamente a crase pelo acento grave.

Fomos à piscina
à artigo e preposição

Fonte:http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=%22crase%22&btnG=Pesquisar&meta=lr%3Dlang_pt

EMPREGO DA CRASE

  Crase é a fusão (ou contração) de duas vogais idênticas numa só. Em linguagem escrita, a crase é representada pelo acento grave.
  Exemplo:

Vamos  à  cidade logo depois do almoço. 
a
|
prep.  +   a 
|
art.  

  Observe que o verbo ir requer a preposição a e o substantivo cidade pede o artigo a.

Fonte: http://www2.uol.com.br/michaelis/crase.htm

Então, creio que se pode concluir que o acento grave é a representção gráfica do "fenômeno" da crase. Certo ?


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:
			
		

> Então, creio que se pode concluir que o acento grave é a representção gráfica do "fenômeno" da crase. Certo ?


De acordo. As vogais nem precisam de ser iguais. Crase é a fusão da última vogal de uma palavra com a primeira vogal da palavra seguinte. Em português, há meia dúzia de palavras em que a crase se representa graficamente com acento grave na letra "a".

Mas estamos a afastar-nos do assunto...


----------



## thiagolb

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Então, creio que se pode concluir que o acento grave é a representção gráfica do "fenômeno" da crase. Certo ?


É o que penso. Mas faço duas observações:

1) Em Portugal, usam crase também em casos como este:
Para a = *prà* (creio que este *à* seja a junção do último *a* de *para* com o artigo *a)*​2) Um professor de português dise uma vez que a crase também causou a formação das formas verbais *têm* e *vêm,* que antigamente se escreviam *teem* e _*veem.*_ Se for assim, também o acento circunflexo serviu para representar uma crase.

E pergunto: O _*ö,*_ o *w* não seriam também exemplos de crase?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

thiagolb said:


> É o que penso. Mas faço duas observações:
> 
> 1) Em Portugal, usam crase também em casos como este:
> Para a = *prà* (creio que este *à* seja a junção do último *a* de *para* com o artigo *a)*​2) Um professor de português dise uma vez que a crase também causou a formação das formas verbais *têm* e *vêm,* que antigamente se escreviam *teem* e _*veem.*_ Se for assim, também o acento circunflexo serviu para representar uma crase.
> 
> E pergunto: O _*ö,*_ o *w* não seriam também exemplos de crase?


Muito interessantes as suas colocações. Só não concordo muito com a possibilidade do "w" vir a ser crase, pois a crase, segundo definições, é a contração do artigo definido "a" com a preposição "a". Em "w" onde estaria o artigo definido ?


----------



## thiagolb

A crase é a contração de duas letras. A contração *à* (artigo + preposição) é só um exemplo de crase.

O *w* é a contração de dois *v.*


----------



## Outsider

No caso de "w" não se trata de uma crase, mas de uma ligadura. Foi um processo puramente ortográfico, e não uma mudança fonética.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

thiagolb said:


> A crase é a contração de duas letras. A contração *à* (artigo + preposição) é só um exemplo de crase.
> 
> O *w* é a contração de dois *v.*


Eu entendi isso. Mas, ocorre que as definições de crase afirmam que crase é a contração de vogais e v é uma consoante. Por isso a minha dúvida...


----------



## thiagolb

Por isso não afirmei nada, só perguntei.

Mas o *v* e o *u* eram uma letra só, que servia ora como vogal, ora como consoante. Não teria sido a junção de dois *v* com som de *u* que teria formado o *w *(ao menos em inglês, em que o _*w*_ tem valor de semivogal)?


----------



## Outsider

Outras ligaduras evoluíram dessa forma, por exemplo _æ_ e _œ_, mas não o _w_. Tanto quanto sei, a letra _w_ foi criada expressamente para representar o som [w], que por essa altura tinha deixado de existir nas línguas românicas (existiu em latim clássico).

O inglês só a adoptou tardiamente, na segunda metade da Idade Média. Antes disso, tinha usado a runa _wynn_ para o mesmo efeito.

Seja como for, a fusão de vogais _dentro_ de uma palavra chama-se tradicionalmente sinérese, e não crase.


----------



## buggybu

Quanto ao acento na letra á, não há qualquer razão para se cometer esse erro, como alguém indica. muito bem, aqui:
*
acento-no-a.info


*


----------



## anaczz

Ricardo Tavares said:
			
		

> Então, creio que se pode concluir que o acento grave é a representção gráfica do "fenômeno" da crase. Certo ?



Atualmente,  o acento grave só tem essa função, de marcar a crase, mas, antes da  reforma ortográfica de 1971, ele também era usado nas sílabas subtônicas de advérbios com sufixo "mente" e palavras derivadas com sufixo iniciado po Z: temporàriamente, cafèzinho. Ainda hoje, há quem não se conforme e use esse acento, "errôneamente" (assim como este).


----------



## marta12

Não se esqueçam dos 

Àqueles e Àquelas

Também são crases? artigo +pronome?


----------



## buggybu

Sim, também são crases.

a + aquele = aquele

etc.

Em português só existem 7 palavras com acento grave.

O sistema não me deixa escrever aqui um site que encontrei sobre o assunto, mas ele é "www" e depois "acento-no-a.info".

Não há que enganar. Não se percebe a razão pela qual os portugueses insistem no erro.


----------



## marta12

Olá buggybu

Muitos portugueses não sabem escrever bem e outros ainda, com a pressa, teclam de maneira errada.


----------



## Vanda

Certíssimo, Marta! Portugueses e brasileiros de todas as esferas, portanto o ''negócio'' é mais complexo do que sonha a nossa ''vã filosofia".


----------



## buggybu

marta12 said:


> Olá buggybu
> 
> Muitos portugueses não sabem escrever bem e outros ainda, com a pressa, teclam de maneira errada.



E quando nascem então, não sabem mesmo escrever. Mas depois aprendem, não é? 
Aqui, Marta, não há mesmo desculpa. A palavra "á" não existe! Ponto final. Note bem, eu escrevi "palavra". A letra "á", como sabemos, tem inúmeras aparições em português. 

E quanto à pressa e à desculpa do teclado, ela não pega né? As combinações para um e outro acento são diferentes. 

E agora, só para complicar, vou contradizer-me. "á" em Português até existe. Aceita-se para se aludir à letra...á! Por exemplo: "das vogais que existem, eu gosto mais do á". O seu plural também é verdade: "os ás são mais harmoniosos que os bês". Claro, "ás" também é um substantivo/adjetivo, isto é, refiro-me à carta de jogar, etc.

Mas com exceção destes raríssimos casos, que não causam qualquer confusão nenhuma, a palavra "á" simplesmente não existe. Se não existe, só pode ser à (ou a). Qual a dúvida?

Claro, não foi sempre assim. No início do século XX ainda se escrevia á, mas isso foi há muito tempo. As pessoas agora erram porque aprenderam erradamente assim, quer tenha sido por terem visto o "à" mal escrito, quer porque nunca foram corrigidas.

Se quiserem saber a razão da existência do "à" podem estudar o facto linguístico que é a crase e a importância para a evolução da língua e portanto do Português moderno, mas antes de se chegar a esse momento digam às criancinhas da escola que a letra "á", com dois espaços ao lado, ou é "a" ou "à". "á" não existe.


----------



## J. Bailica

buggybu said:


> E quando nascem então, não sabem mesmo escrever. Mas depois aprendem, não é?
> Aqui, Marta, não há mesmo desculpa. A palavra "á" não existe! Ponto final. Note bem, eu escrevi "palavra". A letra "á", como sabemos, tem inúmeras aparições em português.
> 
> E quanto à pressa e à desculpa do teclado, ela não pega né? As combinações para um e outro acento são diferentes.
> 
> E agora, só para complicar, vou contradizer-me. "á" em Português até existe. Aceita-se para se aludir à letra...á! Por exemplo: "das vogais que existem, eu gosto mais do á". O seu plural também é verdade: "os ás são mais harmoniosos que os bês". Claro, "ás" também é um substantivo/adjetivo, isto é, refiro-me à carta de jogar, etc.
> 
> Mas com exceção destes raríssimos casos, que não causam qualquer confusão nenhuma, a palavra "á" simplesmente não existe. Se não existe, só pode ser à (ou a). Qual a dúvida?
> 
> Claro, não foi sempre assim. No início do século XX ainda se escrevia á, mas isso foi há muito tempo. As pessoas agora erram porque aprenderam erradamente assim, quer tenha sido por terem visto o "à" mal escrito, quer porque nunca foram corrigidas.
> 
> Se quiserem saber a razão da existência do "à" podem estudar o facto linguístico que é a crase e a importância para a evolução da língua e portanto do Português moderno, mas antes de se chegar a esse momento digam às criancinhas da escola que a letra "á", com dois espaços ao lado, ou é "a" ou "à". "á" não existe.


 
É que é muito difícil. Podia explicar outra vez?


----------



## machadinho

buggybu said:


> E quanto àa  pressa e à  desculpa do teclado, ela não pega né?


Como diria o Uchi.m, desculpa aí te pegar de cristo. Mas o que eu acho curioso mesmo sobre a crase é que a gente sente muita insegurança sobre ela. Mesmo quem domina o uso. Todo mundo escreve:(1) Quanto a seu pai, ele está convidado também. 
(2) Quanto a seus pais, eles estão convidados também. ​Mas quem não pensa duas, três, quatro vezes antes de escrever, se é que tem coragem de escrever:(3) Quanto *a* sua mãe, ela está convidada também. ​Com medo de errar, crase automática:(4) Quanto à sua mãe, ela está convidada também. ​Veja, tanto (3) como (4) são corretas. A diferença é que (4) é correta _demais_.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, a 4) seria a usada.
Não vejo qual o problema em "E quanto àa  pressa".


----------



## machadinho

Porque não há problema. Mas (4) é incoerente com (1) e (2), só isso.


----------



## englishmania

Porque foi feita a correcção? Não percebi.


----------



## machadinho

Não é correção. Quis mostrar que os dois usos estão corretos, o que nem sempre é evidente.
Admite a incoerência entre (1), (2) e (4)?


----------



## J. Bailica

Sim, Machadinho tem razão. Há incoerência. Mas também se pode dizer ' Quanto ao seu pai'.
Penso que seria o mais comum, em Portugal. E nisso English tem razão.
(Isto é, a junção da preposição e do artigo seria o mais comum, em todos os exemplos, em Portugal, embora se possa ouvir sem artigo também).

Quanto ao que vem antes de 'pressa', pode ser 'a' ou 'à'. Em P. , mais uma vez, é mais comum 'à', mas o Machadinho estava, penso eu, a dizer 'quanto a pressa' da mesma maneira que se ouviria em Port, por exemplo, 'Quanto a pressas, meu amigo, o problema é de quem as tem'.
(Não sei como exploicar de forma _gramatical_ )


----------



## machadinho

J. Bailica said:


> Quanto ao que vem antes de 'pressa', pode ser 'a' ou 'à'. Em P. , mais uma vez, é mais comum 'à', mas o Machadinho estava, penso eu, a dizer 'quanto a pressa' da mesma maneira que se ouviria em Port, por exemplo, 'Quanto a pressas, meu amigo, o problema é de quem as tem'.


Exato, J. Bailica. No Brasil também é mais comum à pressa. E o exemplo quanto a pressas, meu amigo, o problema é de quem as tem é perfeito para a observação que fiz.


----------



## marta12

Olá Buggybu!

Bem vindo ao fórum!

Infelizmente, muitos portugueses ainda escrevem mal  e falam pior. Ouvir dizer _hádes_ ainda é frequente.
Quanto ao erro do teclado, nem é tanto um erro, é o teclar muito rápido e os dois gestos não se coordenarem. Eu faço esse erro montanhas de vezes, embora o esteja quase sempre a corrigir; às vezes passa-me desapercebido.

Um bom fim de semana para si.


----------



## buggybu

machadinho said:


> Não é correção. Quis mostrar que os dois usos estão corretos, o que nem sempre é evidente.
> Admite a incoerência entre (1), (2) e (4)?




"E quanto a  pressa" está gramaticalmente correto?


----------



## machadinho

Sim, porque o termo pressa não é necessariamente precedido de artigo.


----------



## buggybu

Como não? 

Atentando ao contexto da frase, coloquemos a elipse implicita que ela encerra: 

"E quanto a a referida pressa" ou "E quanto a a pressa que a Marta refere...",

Parece-me que aqui, nem o "quanto" possui valor demonstrativo, nem o artigo da "pressa" pode ser omitido, uma vez que a "pressa" é objectivada e definida, não se trata de uma qualquer/subjectiva pressa. 

Logo, como pode a frase, para ser gramaticalmente (e semanticamente) correta, não exigir obrigatoriamente o artigo para pressa e logo a crase?

Claro, pode (com muitas reticências) aceitar-se que eu estaria a generalizar o nome "pressa", mas esta interpretação goza de pouca sustentação. Se o quisesse fazer, escreveria antes: "quanto a pressas e a desculpas de teclado".


----------



## machadinho

Buggybu, qual sua opinião quanto a erro gramatical?
Use a crase como quiser.


----------



## buggybu

É a mesma coisa que uma falta no futebol ou uma violação no código da estrada. 

Na gramática da língua portuguesa, como se sabe há situações em que a crase é obrigatória e portanto a sua não utilização  acarreta um erro gramatical. Outras ainda em que é facultativa.

Neste caso, como referi, em rigor o machadinho tem razão. Podia-se não aplicar a crase, mas eu diria que a frase "à pressa" é mais aceitavel que "a pressa" se quisermos promover um dos maiores valores da escrita, fora da esfera da literatura: passar uma mensagem com clareza.

Mas eu não sou linguista, sou curioso. E a língua é um bicho de estimação metamorfósico.


----------



## machadinho

buggybu said:


> Podia-se não aplicar a crase, mas eu diria que a frase expressão|sintagma|locução¹ "à pressa" é mais aceitavel que "a pressa" se quisermos promover um dos maiores valores da escrita, fora da esfera da literatura: passar uma mensagem com clareza.


Excelente observação.  Reitero que não te corrigi, apenas aproveitei a situação para salientar
que o uso da crase é difícil mesmo em casos que nos parecem evidentes, ou seja, automáticos.
Abraços.

¹Pelo visto você é bilíngue, né?


----------



## Istriano

Isso é muito relativo...
Eu escrevo:_ fogão a lenha, pagamento a vista, ensino a distância,_
mas há quem prefira_ fogão à lenha, pagamento à vista, ensino à distância...

_Cada um acha a forma que usa a mais bela, a mais clara, a menos redundante..._ 
_


----------



## uchi.m

machadinho said:


> Com medo de errar, crase automática:(4) Quanto à sua mãe, ela está convidada também. ​A diferença é que (4) é correta _demais_.


A 4 não seria exatamente correta; seria um caso de hipercorreção, talvez?


----------



## englishmania

Eu digo_ fogão a lenha_, _ensino à distância_...
Por cá,preferimos o artigo:_quanto ao seu pai/ao seu filho/à sua mãe/ ao seu problema/ao seu caso_...


----------



## machadinho

buggybu said:


> É a mesma coisa que uma falta no futebol ou uma violação no código da estrada.


Exceto que, no futebol, meu caro, como diria aquela peste positivista, _"a regra é clara"_.



Istriano said:


> Isso é muito relativo...
> Eu escrevo:_ fogão a lenha, pagamento a vista, ensino a distância,_
> mas há quem prefira_ fogão à lenha, pagamento à vista, ensino à distância...
> 
> _Cada um acha a forma que usa a mais bela, a mais clara, a menos redundante...


Ótimos exemplos, Istriano. E melhor observação ainda.



uchi.m said:


> A 4 não seria exatamente correta; seria um caso de hipercorreção, talvez?


Acho que, para qualificar de hipercorreção, seria preciso que a forma fosse claramente errada. Hipercorreção é errar por excesso de zelo.


----------



## buggybu

Istriano said:


> Isso é muito relativo...
> Eu escrevo:_ fogão a lenha, pagamento a vista, ensino a distância,_
> mas há quem prefira_ fogão à lenha, pagamento à vista, ensino à distância...
> 
> _Cada um acha a forma que usa a mais bela, a mais clara, a menos redundante..._
> _




Interessante. Também escreveria "Ensino a distância de um clique"?


----------



## machadinho

buggybu said:


> Interessante. Também escreveria "Ensino a distância de um clique"?


 Pois eu não! Escreveria
Ensino a distância. Mas:
Ensino *à* distância de um clique
Vai entender!


----------



## buggybu

ohh, devia tê-lo deixado responder!

Parece-me que os exemplos que o Istriano avançou não iam na linha do que estávamos a falar, mas só ajudam a minha ideia:

1. A utilização da crase não é facultativa nem deve ser deixada ao gosto de cada um porque é mais bonitinho! Há casos, como *"o ensino a distância de um clique" que são agramaticais e devem explicados/corrigidos.

2. Já simplesmente "ensino a distância" é a forma correta da expressão se se pretende aludir a um tipo de ensino professorado a distância. Exatamente porque, como me parece e já escrevi, "distância" não é aqui definida, logo não tem artigo.  

Agora, claro, eu quando me ponho com manias de poeta, escrevo o que me dá na gana, sem acentos, pontuação, parto sintagmas, invento palavra! É uma festa!

"fogão à lenha" - ???? Também se aceita?


----------



## buggybu

Esqueci-me de dizer que existem exceções, claro, que o uso consagrou.


----------



## machadinho

buggybu said:


> 2. Já simplesmente "ensino a distância" é a forma correta da expressão se se pretende aludir a um tipo de ensino professorado a distância. Exatamente porque, como me parece e já escrevi, "distância" não é aqui definida, logo não tem artigo.


Não, a explicação não é exatamente essa. Veja, ensino a distância é uma forma fixa, uma unidade.
Porém, pasme, a expressão ensino a distância *não  * ocorre em ensino à distância de um clique.
Repare que a estrutura sintática desta última é:

ensino (à distância (de um clique) )

Enquanto a da primeira, como dito, é uma unidade fixa

(ensino a distância)

Por exemplo, após clicar no botão "comprar com cartão de crédito".


----------



## buggybu

Tem razão.

Estava agora aqui a pensar em "barco à vela". É também uma unidade, certo? Mas aceitar-se-á também "barco a vela" ou já estará esta forma consagrada? E se sim, porque razão a consagraram os seus utilizadores? 

Eu ensaiaria explicar as duas expressões, talvez absurda e certamente anti-convencionalmente, da seguinte forma: "barco à vela" - surgiu para caracterizar os barcos que navegam a a vela que têm. (navegam a = utilizam, recorrem a). A vela é especifica.

Para "barco a vela" - será a caracterização dos barcos que navegam a vela (sendo vela não especificada, ficaria melhor talvez velas) - nesta segunda, claro, "barco que navega a vela" é uma expressão ambígua. Só por esta razão e porque entenderia melhor se fosse "barco a velas", opto por barco à vela. 

Isto foi meio confuso, mas enfim, fica o exercício especulativo.


----------



## Istriano

> veleiro2
> [De vela1 + -eiro.]
> S. m.
> 1.     Aquele que faz velas de navio.
> 2.     *Navio a vela*: "Veleiros possantes - brigues, bergantins, galeras, fragatas, corvetas, galeões"  (Arnoldo Jambo, Diário de Pernambuco, p. 148).


  Aurélio

_
Navio à vela _é como _fogão à lenha..._
eu não gosto

Eu uso _terra à vista_, mas _pagamento online no cartão a vista_.
_A vista _significa não parcelado.

Napoleão Mendes de Almeida e o dicionário Michaelis recomendam as formas sem a crase (_navio a vela, pagamento a vista_), já o dicionário Aurélio aceita as duas formas (navio a vela, pagamento à vista)...
Portanto, o uso da crase nesses casos é facultativo, e visto que pronunciamos *à* e *a* do mesmo jeito, seria melhor escrevermos sempre sem a crase, evitando assim as hipercorreções como _à partir de hoje_
ou _à longo prazo._ A última moda é crasear tudo   Já vi coisas como_ Falou à seu pai, À meu ver _


----------



## Carfer

O Istriano tem toda a razão quanto à incongruência de _'navio à vela', _visto que, efectivamente, em todos os outros casos de que me lembro, não usamos preposição e, logo, não há lugar a crase: _'motor a gasolina', 'locomotiva a vapor', 'fogão a/de lenha'. _A verdade, porém, é que nunca ouvi ninguém dizer _'navio a vela'. _Soa estranhíssimo. 
E digo o mesmo de _'pagamento a vista'_, porque também nunca ouvi ninguém dizer assim, e, neste caso específico, ainda por outra razão: é que, se dizemos _'pagamento a dinheiro' _(o dinheiro, isto é, o numerário, é o meio de pagamento, logo é coerente com as demais situações como a citada _'motor a gasolina'_), já _'à vista' _não tem que ver com o meio pelo qual se faz o pagamento, mas sim com o momento. Pelo menos como o entendemos por cá, _'pagamento à vista' _é o pagamento que é feito no momento da apresentação do título, o pagamento imediato, portanto. Esse entendimento está próximo da definição que o Istriano dá: pagamento não parcelado (digo próximo, porque, tal como eu o entendo, trata-se antes de pagamento não diferido, o que não é exactamente a mesma coisa que pagamento não parcelado, porque o pagamento pode ser feito de uma só vez, mas não ser imediato). Ora, noutros casos em que é o momento que está em causa, nós dizemos, por exemplo, _'à noite', 'à tarde', _etc. _'Pagamento a vista'_, aos meus ouvidos de português, não me soa nada bem. Evidentemente, o uso brasileiro pode ser completamente diferente e não estou a falar de correcção, estou a registar apenas um facto: o de que a nós, portugueses, _'navio a vela' _e _'pagamento a vista_', soam bastante estranhos.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> O Istriano tem toda a razão quanto à incongruência de _'navio à vela', _visto que, efectivamente, em todos os outros casos de que me lembro, não usamos *preposição* (você quis dizer *artigo*, não?) e, logo, não há lugar a crase: _'motor a gasolina', 'locomotiva a vapor', 'fogão a/de lenha'. _A verdade, porém, é que nunca ouvi ninguém dizer _'navio a vela'. _Soa estranhíssimo.
> E digo o mesmo de _'pagamento a vista'_, porque também nunca ouvi ninguém dizer assim, e, neste caso específico, ainda por outra razão: é que, se dizemos _'pagamento a dinheiro' _(o dinheiro, isto é, o numerário, é o meio de pagamento*)1*, logo é coerente com as demais situações como a citada _'motor a gasolina'_)1, já _'à vista' _não tem que ver com o meio pelo qual se faz o pagamento, mas sim com o momento. Pelo menos como o entendemos por cá, _'pagamento à vista' _é o pagamento que é feito no momento da apresentação do título, o pagamento imediato, portanto. Esse entendimento está próximo da definição que o Istriano dá: pagamento não parcelado (digo próximo, porque, tal como eu o entendo, trata-se antes de pagamento não diferido, o que não é exactamente a mesma coisa que pagamento não parcelado, porque o pagamento pode ser feito de uma só vez, mas não ser imediato). Ora, noutros casos em que é o momento que está em causa, nós dizemos, por exemplo, _'à noite', 'à tarde', _etc. _'Pagamento a vista'_, aos meus ouvidos de português, não me soa nada bem. Evidentemente, o uso brasileiro pode ser completamente diferente e não estou a falar de correcção, estou a registar apenas um facto: o de que a nós, portugueses, _'navio a vela' _e _'pagamento a vista_', soam bastante estranhos.


Interessante. Seu post se baseou muito (não totalmente) nessa diferença entre nós: a pronúncia (da crase). Por isso a falta da crase nunca será sentida do mesmo jeito do lado de cá. E suponho que, devido à pronúncia, em Portugal deve haver muito menos problema com a crase do que há por aqui. Interessante também "sua" justificativa para o uso da crase em '_à vista'_, que é a analogia com outras expressões que sugerem 'momento' craseadas. Por aqui sempre pensei (ou me ensinaram?) que '_à vista_' se opunha a '_a perder de vista' _(e penso que o sentido de 'pagamento imediato' também; a cabeça não está 100% )_. _Ensinavam também que aí havia crase para que não se confundisse com '_pagar a vista_' (a visão). Ou seja, em minha opinião, não existiriam motivos para a crase. Haveria tantos que andassem a comprar a visão por aí?

1 Não é uma correção. Só estava querendo entender onde terminava sua condicional (se é que é uma).  (Ah, voltou a caretinha linguaruda! Thanks, Mr Kellogg!)


----------



## machadinho

Audierunt said:


> Interessante. Seu post se baseou muito (não totalmente) nessa diferença entre nós: a *pronúncia* (da crase). Por isso a falta da crase nunca será sentida do mesmo jeito do lado de cá.





Carfer said:


> A verdade, porém, é que nunca *ouvi* ninguém dizer _'navio a vela'. _ *Soa*  estranhíssimo. [...] E digo o mesmo de _'pagamento a vista'_, porque também nunca *ouvi* ninguém dizer assim, e, neste caso específico, ainda por outra razão: [...]: _'Pagamento a vista'_, aos meus *ouvidos* de português, não me *soa* nada bem. Evidentemente, o uso brasileiro pode ser completamente diferente e não estou a falar de correcção, estou a registar apenas um facto: o de que a nós, portugueses, _'navio a vela' _e _'pagamento a vista_', *soam* bastante estranhos.


Ignorância minha: como os portugueses pronunciam a crase?


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Interessante. Seu post se baseou muito (não totalmente) nessa diferença entre nós: a pronúncia (da crase). Por isso a falta da crase nunca será sentida do mesmo jeito do lado de cá. E suponho que, devido à pronúncia, em Portugal deve haver muito menos problema com a crase do que há por aqui. Interessante também "sua" justificativa para o uso da crase em '_à vista'_, que é a analogia com outras expressões que sugerem 'momento' craseadas. Por aqui sempre pensei (ou me ensinaram?) que '_à vista_' se opunha a '_a perder de vista'._ Ensinavam também que aí havia crase para que não se confundisse com '_pagar a vista_' (a visão). Ou seja, em minha opinião, não existiriam motivos para a crase. Haveria tantos que andassem a comprar a visão por aí?
> 
> 1 Não é uma correção. Só estava querendo entender onde terminava sua condicional (se é que é uma).  (Ah, voltou a caretinha linguaruda! Thanks, Mr Kellogg!)



Queria dizer artigo, claro! Obrigado pela correcção.
Curiosa essa explicação sobre _'à vista' _e _'a perder de vista'_. É que, tal como entendo ambas as expressões, não há oposição entre elas. Para mim, a diferença é apenas esta: _'à vista' _é o que não está escondido, logo, algo que é visível, e _'a perder de vista' _algo que também é visível, mas numa grande extensão, que vai até onde a vista alcança, até tão longe que já não conseguimos na realidade ver de forma distinta. No _'pagamento à vista', _o pagamento faz-se _'à vista' _do título, no momento em que este é exibido. Note, no entanto, que isto são deduções minhas sobre a razão de ser das palavras e do seu uso, não há aqui nada de científico.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Ignorância minha: como os portugueses pronunciam a crase?



Creio que exactamente como os brasileiros. Julgo que o que a Audie quer dizer é que, em _'pagamento a vista' _(sem crase), nós não pronunciamos o '_a_' aberto, ao contrário do que sucede em _'pagamento à vista' _em Portugal e no Brasil.


----------



## machadinho

Fiquei perplexo, Carfer. Vocês conseguem diferenciar (a) e (b) de ouvido?
(a) Paguei a vista
(b) Paguei à vista

Alguém poderia, por favor, me dar as transcrições fonéticas de (a) e (b) do português europeu? Obrigado.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Queria dizer artigo, claro! Obrigado pela correcção.
> Curiosa essa explicação sobre _'à vista' _e _'a perder de vista'_. É que, tal como entendo ambas as expressões, não há oposição entre elas. Para mim, a diferença é apenas esta: _'à vista' _é o que não está escondido, logo, algo que é visível, e _'a perder de vista' _algo que também é visível, mas numa grande extensão, que vai até onde a vista alcança, até tão longe que já não conseguimos na realidade ver de forma distinta. No _'pagamento à vista', _o pagamento faz-se _'à vista' _do título, no momento em que este é exibido. Note, no entanto, que isto são deduções minhas sobre a razão de ser das palavras e do seu uso, não há aqui nada de científico.


Pois, se as suas são deduções, as minhas são... possíveis lembranças, e talvez capengas. Mas eu corrigi o meu post, porque lembrei que '_à vista_' também se refere a pagamento imediato. O '_a perder de vista'_ refere-se ao prazo bem extenso para pagamento, ou assim penso eu. De qualquer forma, ainda acho interessante a comparação com '_à noite_' e '_à tarde'_.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Fiquei perplexo, Carfer. Vocês conseguem diferenciar (a) e (b) de ouvido?
> (a) Paguei a vista
> (b) Paguei à vista
> 
> Alguém poderia, por favor, me dar as transcrições fonéticas de (a) e (b) do português europeu? Obrigado.



Sim, absolutamente. Em _'pagar a vista' _o '_a_' soa como em 'manh*ã*'


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Creio que exactamente como os brasileiros. Julgo que o que a Audie quer dizer é que, em _'pagamento a vista' _(sem crase), nós não pronunciamos o '_a_' aberto, ao contrário do que sucede em _'pagamento à vista' _em Portugal e no Brasil.


Ah, sim, desculpem a falta de precisão. É a diferença na pronúncia do 'a' com crase e sem crase. Ou algo assim. Aprendi aqui neste fórum que vocês distinguem esses sons. Obrigada, Carfer, pela correção. Mach, sou péssima com essas transcrições fonéticas.


----------



## machadinho

Nasalado? Fantástico. Sabia que, no Brasil, usa-se pronunciar a crase como uma vogal longa exagerada para efeito *cômico*? Fui a-a-a praia. Lembro que na televisão era bem comum. Evidentemente, nada disso tem a ver com a pronúncia de Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Ah, sim, desculpem a falta de precisão. É a diferença na pronúncia do 'a' com crase e sem crase. Ou algo assim. Aprendi aqui neste fórum que vocês distinguem esses sons.



Exacto. Aliás, era por isso que eu dizia que _'barco a vela' _ou _'pagamento a vista' _soa muito estranho para nós.


----------



## Carfer

Se bem me lembro, o símbolo da transcrição fonética para este som é o 'e' de pernas para o ar (que aqui não tenho possibilidade de reproduzir), mas posso estar enganado, que já não uso o alfabeto fonético desde o tempo do liceu e já lá vão cinquenta anos.

Encontrei uma tabela IPO e parece-me que é este 'ɐ̃'.


----------



## Audie

machadinho said:


> Nasalado? Fantástico. Sabia que, no Brasil, usa-se pronunciar a crase como uma vogal longa exagerada para efeito *cômico*? Fui a-a-a praia. Lembro que na televisão era bem comum. Evidentemente, nada disso tem a ver com a pronúncia de Portugal.


Isso! E os professores nos ensina(va)m a jamais pronunciar o a craseado desse modo alongado. Não poderia haver diferença nenhuma de pronúncia entre _'a'_ e '_à'_.


----------



## Istriano

http://michaelis.uol.com.br/moderno/portugues/index.php?lingua=portugues-portugues&palavra=vista

_A vista:_ de imediato: _Pagamento a vista. 
À vista:_ diante dos olhos; na presença.

 Visto que hoje em dia podemos comprar online, nem sempre um pagamento a vista será à vista.


----------



## Vanda

Istri, dear, pagamento à vista, não?!
à vista
1    Ao alcance da vista: Terra à vista.
2    Na presença (de alguém), em lugar em que se possa ver: Pode brincar, mas à vista de seu irmão.
3    Pago de uma só vez, no ato da compra. [P.op. a _a prazo_ e _a crédito_.]
4    Diz-se de títulos de crédito resgatáveis contra sua apresentação.


----------



## J. Bailica

Antes de mais: quando cliquei no 'reply to thread' o que me surgiu foi este 'quick reply'; não sei porquê, nem se era suposto, nem se vai dar ao mesmo...
A propósito deste fio: no ciberdúvidas tem havido muita discussão à volta deste tema (entre os próprios _consultores residentes_, mas também envolvendo já _especialistas convidados_, parece); aqui vai um exemplo, apenas, de entre muitos: este.


----------



## Istriano

> Por esse motivo, defendo a idéia de que não se coloca acento indicativo  de crase nesta frase: “Pagamento à vista”. Por quê? Ninguém diz:  “Pagamento ao prazo”. O correto é: “Pagamento a vista” e “Pagamento a  prazo''


*O Acento Indicativo de Crase na Redação Forense*

Segundo _Napoleão_ Mendes de _Almeida, _é _pagamento a vista _mesmo (sem crase). 

Napoleão ( Gramática Metódica,pág.59): "


> .....Não se grafa ' pagamento à vista '  mas ' pagamento a vista ' ( não se diz pagamento ao prazo;não há  determinação); grafa-se,porém, ' o resultado está à vista de todos ',  porque se diz ' O resultado está ao alcance de todos ' ( = na vista de  todos; há determinação ).


----------



## Vanda

Eu reparei lá no dicionário que você colocou no link, Istri, mas continua esquisito aos meus ouvidos, digo, olhos!

Ah, Bailica, é só dar dois cliques que abre o modo avançado de post. Para ver os comentários, dúvidas, etc sobre o novo formato, não se esqueçam de dar uma lidinha neste fórum.


----------



## J. Bailica

Pensei que você fosse pela pluralidade e flexibilidade, Istiriano.
E não pelo «normatidura».

Do que percebo de todas estas discussões, para dizer a verdade, parece-me que há pontos interessantes e válidos nos dois lados (se é que há dois) da discussão.
Muitas vezes é o uso (ou melhor, os usos) que define o que a cada um parece melhor para cada caso, acho eu - apesar de ser por outro lado perigosos cair no _relativismo gramatical _total.

Mas já agora, relativamente a 'a prazo', na minha concepção, de quem não é nada especialista nestas coisas, o que se opõe a pagamento _a prazo _é pagamento _a pronto_; mas pode ser só a minha visão das coisas (ou a portuguesa); 
E também pode acontecer (é o mais certo ) que em qualquer dos casos isso seja totalmente irrelevante para a questão em causa.

Vanda: ok, obrigado.


----------



## Istriano

Pagamento a vista = pagamento não parcelado,
pode ser efetuado em uma loja normal ou numa loja virtual (em um site),
usando-se o dinheiro vivo ou um cartão.

Quando faço compras na loja virtual da Siciliano, eles escrevem: pagamento no cartão a vista.


----------



## Istriano

_Pagamento a vista_, bem como _deu a sua mãe _são mais de acordo com a pronúncia brasileira,
e ninguém jamais confundiu na fala  _deu a sua mãe_ (a sua mãe deu) e_ deu a sua mãe_ (deu pra sua mãe).
Na escola, a gente aprende que nesses casos o uso da crase é facultativo.


----------



## J. Bailica

Istriano said:


> _Pagamento a vista_, bem como _deu a sua mãe _são mais de acordo com a pronúncia brasileira,
> (...)Na escola, a gente aprende que nesses casos o uso da crase é facultativo.



Certo, nada contra.

Apenas me estava a meter consigo (provocar no bom sentido, não sei se têm esta expressão) por causa do tom algo categórico, mas penso que até confundi o seu texto com as citações.
Então até À vista.


----------



## Audie

O tema já é confuso e a maluca aqui ainda ajuda:


Audierunt said:


> Interessante. Seu post se baseou muito (não totalmente) nessa diferença entre nós: a pronúncia (da crasedo 'a' craseado, ou do que se supõe seja um). Por isso a falta da crasedo acento grave nunca será sentidao do mesmo jeito do lado de cá. E suponho que, devido à pronúncia, em Portugal deve haver muito menos problema com a crase do que há por aqui. Interessante também "sua" justificativa para o uso da craseacento grave em '_à vista'_, que é a analogia com outras expressões que sugerem 'momento' craseadas. Por aqui sempre pensei (ou me ensinaram?) que '_à vista_' se opunha a '_a perder de vista' _(e penso que o sentido de 'pagamento imediato' também; a cabeça não está 100% )_. _Ensinavam também que aí havia craseacento grave para que não se confundisse com '_pagar a vista_' (a visão). Ou seja, em minha opinião, não existiriam motivos para a craseo acento grave. Haveria tantos que andassem a comprar a visão por aí?


O que li aqui me fez refletir e me confundir ainda mais. Tenho pena dos aprendizes da língua. Vi total sentido no modo com que Carfer associou '_à vista_' a momento. E, mesmo considerando a possibilidade de daqui pra frente não se poder mais empregar '_à vista_' tão literalmente (devido às compras via internet), ainda cho que faz sentido o sentido de '_diante dos olhos' _para 'pagamento imediato', que não é exatamente ao que Carfer se referiu, mas guarda alguma relação.

Mas, se realmente é verdade que aí não há crase (além dos citados por Istriano, lembro de Luft, ou quem deu seqüência ao seu '_ABC..._', que também diz que não há crase em '_à vista_'), também não vejo sentido em deixar as coisas tão confusas assim.

Se se pretende continuar a acentuar, até facultativamente, esses casos que podem gerar confusão (a preposição '_a_' pelo artigo '_a_')-- lembrando uma tradição da língua em acentuar a preposição '_a'_-- melhor seria se se inventasse um símbolo para substituir um dos casos. 


Carfer said:


> Mas é isso mesmo, Audie. O imediatismo (ou a imediatez ? )  do pagamento resulta de ser feito contra título, logo que este é  exibido ('mostra-me /dá-me o título, toma lá o pagamento'). Em termos  práticos, há pouca diferença entre o _'pagamento à vista' _e o '_pagamento a pronto'_


Obrigada pelo esclarecimento, Carfer. ('_Imediatez_'? Prazer)


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> ainda acho que faz sentido o sentido de '_diante dos olhos' _para 'pagamento imediato', que não é exatamente ao que Carfer se referiu, mas guarda alguma relação.



Mas é isso mesmo, Audie. O imediatismo (ou a imediatez ? ) do pagamento resulta de ser feito contra título, logo que este é exibido ('mostra-me /dá-me o título, toma lá o pagamento'). Em termos práticos, há pouca diferença entre o _'pagamento à vista' _e o '_pagamento a pronto'_


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Sim, absolutamente. Em _'pagar a vista' _o '_a_' soa como em 'manh*ã*'



Não sei se percebi, o que quis dizer foi que pronunciamos a preposição "a" como se fosse um "ã"? Eu nunca ouvi assim. Para mim, a crase "à" e a preposição sozinha "a" correspondem respectivamente ao som do primeiro e do segundo "a" de palavras como mala/vala...


----------



## Istriano

Bom, na pronúncia tipicamente paulistana, as vogais de _c*a*ma_,_ maç*ã*_ (esta última meio desnasalizada) soam como as vogais tônicas de _c*a*ma_, _p*a*ra _em português de Portugal.
Na pronúncia _carioca, capixaba, nordestina, nortista, brasiliense, goiana..._as vogais em_ c*a*ma, maç*ã*, m*a*nh*ã*, am*a*nh*ã *_têm uma forte nasalização.

Eu pronuncio _amanhã_:  amãnhã (às vezes até ãmãnhã que é uma pronúncia tipicamente nordestina).

Em português da gente nem sempre se escreve como se fala (e vice versa).

Por exemplo, palavras como _Antônia _ou _quilômetro_.

No Nordeste a gente pronuncia _Antõnia_, _quilõmetro_, e na cidade de São Paulo muitos pronunciam como em Portugal: _Antónia, quilómetro._
(Isso lembra um pouco um caso italiano: em Milão eles pronunciam _perchè, ventitrè [_aberto] embora escrevam_ perché, ventitré_ [fechado; ortografía e pronúncia padrão, típica da Itália Central]).


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Não sei se percebi, o que quis dizer foi que pronunciamos a preposição "a" como se fosse um "ã"? Eu nunca ouvi assim. Para mim, a crase "à" e a preposição sozinha "a" correspondem respectivamente ao som do primeiro e do segundo "a" de palavras como mala/vala...



Queria dizer que, se em Portugal dissessemos _'pagar a vista',_ como sugerido noutros posts (sem crase, como no nosso _'pagar a pronto'_), a pronúncia da preposição não seria aberta como parece ser na variante brasileira, pelo que, ao contrário deles, para nós é fácil distinguir _'pagar *a* vista' d_e _'pagar *à* vista'._


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Queria dizer que, se em Portugal dissessemos _'pagar a vista',_ como sugerido noutros posts (sem crase, como no nosso _'pagar a pronto'_), a pronúncia da preposição não seria aberta como parece ser na variante brasileira, pelo que, ao contrário deles, para nós é fácil distinguir _'pagar *a* vista' d_e _'pagar *à* vista'._


Sim, de acordo, isso já tinha percebido. O que me fez confusão foi o exemplo que deu, em refere o "ã" de manhã como exemplo da pronúncia da preposição "a".


----------

